# Composer from Norway



## MoonFlare (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi all,

So I guess this forum is the place to be. 

I'm a composer from Norway and I have been creating music for close to 12 years. I've also worked professionally with music software development.

I'm particularly interested in music from the Romanticism era, or more accurately; music that is both thematic and emotional.

A tune of mine: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3607375


See you around!


----------



## Resoded (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## MoonFlare (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you Sir!


----------



## lee (Jan 12, 2012)

Välkommen!

You're right, this is THE place to be. Unrivaled. Simply the best place for computer composers and I'm sure you will love it.

Will listen to your work later.

/Johnny


----------



## MoonFlare (Jan 17, 2012)

Sounds good! Thank you!


----------

